# lavage and aspiration of calcium deposits



## denarh40 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hello,

If the doctor injects saline and then aspirates some calcifications from the subacromial bursa and follows that with an injection of a steroid would it still be coded with 20610 and 76942 for US guidance?  Thanks for any help you can offer. 

Dena


----------



## christinegamez (Apr 5, 2013)

*20610*

Hi Dina- I think it is 20610 +guidance as 20610 is aspiration and/or injection....covers it all!


----------



## denarh40 (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks for your response!  Since there is more to it than just aspirating once and injecting once I wasn't certain that captured the charges correctly.  

Dena


----------

